# Site for picture voting?



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello,

I am looking for a site where I can upload a few images and and allow people to vote/like/fav them without (here is the key) the need for the voter to have to create a login. I have looked at Flickr and Photobucket but both require the voter to sign in.

Does such a site exist?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

PhotoSIG 

They have a great critique base and it's well organized.
I've been a member there since it began in the newsgroups in alt.photo

My favourite artist on there is emil
He's been there since the beginning.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a site where I can upload a few images and and allow people to vote/like/fav them without (here is the key) the need for the voter to have to create a login. I have looked at Flickr and Photobucket but both require the voter to sign in.
> 
> Does such a site exist?


Trek lens


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Pixoto

You have to log in and have to vote yourself to earn points to upload photos. Lots of great photography on there.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow Cliffy - the photos are stunning










makes me realize how far I have to go in photography. 
Thanks for that.

The Image Duel is a lot of fun - some are obvious some tough. Dew is near the top with good reason. :clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hah - came across this on a another site - great emoticon









••••

Posted up a couple of images on Pixoto and had fun voting. Gonna be a site I'll come back to often.....what eye candy.

I do notice many are post processed - I guess that's part of the procedure these days.

Damn - gotta learn the camera then deal with the results. :yikes:


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I was feeling very outgunned on that site. It was nice to get a few votes though. And just going through the duals is worth the inspiration.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Actually got a top 20 for the week in Nature section . 468 points ( not sure what that means ) 

for this one - which I do really like - couple of clients have seen and one wanted it for his desktop


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice MacDoc


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks - was not a particularly planned shot and really did not realize the reflection was so effective until I got it home on a big screen. We were just sitting playing scrabble in the cupola next to the pond and snapped it between moves - the day was mostly misty rainy but I guess a little sun through the clouds lit it nicely.

Luck - I'll take it given some of my frustrations with that camera's wandering AF.
The GX1 is a wonder in that regard. Now just gotta tame the beast.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmmph - cherry blossoms seem popular

470 on this image already on Pixoto


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Most of the images have stalled out but that Daintree pic now won a monthly award as well.

Trying out this one - my paint by numbers shot of early autumn on the Niagara escarpment.










I have quite a few colour shots and one guy from England saw them on a mcycle site and begged for big ones for his desktop. Funny how images we take for granted are so exotic to others


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I have been posting a few more photos to Pixoto, and one got the top 20% for mobile photos for a day. This was taken on my day at Gatineau Park at Champlain Lookout.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

*Pixoto*

Went off Pixoto when they shifted their site and mucked the log in but lately back in and enjoying both the picture duels and now there is the opportunity to earn some income as stock photos.

Also like their prices for canvas mounting



Got this mounted on a 20"x24" print on canvas for $48 shipped.
It's doing okay in the image duels as well.

There is a new category for minimally tweaked photos called Pure which I like.

Sign up 

Mac Doc's Awards | Pixoto

- have some fun - get some kudos for your good ones. :clap:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't have a Facecrack account and don't want one so I guess I am out of luck. And for Twitter you have to give it access to your account which allows the following


> This application will be able to:
> •Read Tweets from your timeline.
> •See who you follow, and follow new people.
> •*Update your profile.* must be on crack.
> ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, those types of requests make me drop any idea of participation real quick.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmmm....I don't sign in with either of those....can't stand them.

Turns out this is a new policy and they are getting blistered about it.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> Hmmmm....I don't sign in with either of those....can't stand them.
> 
> Turns out this is a new policy and they are getting blistered about it.
> 
> Stay tuned.


I had thought to myself that you didn't like those sites so I wondered about it. Thanks for the update.


----------

